

Nancy Pelosi urges FCC to reclassify broadband as a utility - cl8ton
http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/8/6123801/pelosi-urges-title-ii-classification-of-broadband

======
ck2
This is the ONLY solution.

But like health care I suspect there is going to be a horrifying compromise.

